# will 94 infiniti G20t seats bolt up in my altima



## 95_altima_ka24de (Jan 2, 2008)

will they bolt up in my altima?


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

Yes. The seats are the same as the g20t seats.


----------



## 95_altima_ka24de (Jan 2, 2008)

awsome dont even have to switch tracks?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

actually j, they wont...
the rails will have to be modified a little bit.


----------



## 95_altima_ka24de (Jan 2, 2008)

AsleepAltima said:


> actually j, they wont...
> the rails will have to be modified a little bit.


what part of it and what do you need to do to it


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

95_altima_ka24de said:


> what part of it and what do you need to do to it


if i can recall correctly, i used the g20 rails with the rear part of the altima rail mounts. you have to bust the rivets and then bolt the rear sections on. sounds a little complicated but once you look at it, its really not that hard. its all about measuring and not being scared to modify.


----------



## 95_altima_ka24de (Jan 2, 2008)

awsome thanks


----------

